# Rocket , Ex-Demo Model !



## Zephyr

Hey guys, So I got my Mazzer mini Electronic today, and decided to finally get the R58, So i phone closest official distributor of rocket to me, which is Machina-Espresso in Edinburgh. They don't have any in stock but have an ex-demo model for sale, which was just a display model and they ran around 40-50 shots through it just for demonstration. So i wondering if its safe to buy ex-demo model. Besides its £200 cheaper retail price, and I had an offer for £1500 all and all, Boxed etc, they even changed drip tray, because it was scratched from use a little.

so my question, should i go for it?? or wait for couple weeks and get a new model ? or have a look at it and get ex-demo model, and if i decide to get ex-demo, where should i look 1st and what too look for ??

I appreciate any help or advice. Thinking to take a drive this Sunday to view it. thx


----------



## anton78

Can't see any reason why not. As long as they'll give the same warranty as on a new one, it's a nice little saving. Spend it on coffee/accessories!


----------



## coffeechap

i am pretty sure machina will give you a great warranty, you can be sure it has been looked after and that what they have said is the truth, go for it and save a little money


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lol well posting it up on here is one way to make sure it might not be there for Sunday









Machina are good people , so i m sure you wont have any problems with an ex demo model....


----------



## froggystyle

£200 saving over BB, big question is do you get a decent warranty, BB offer 3 years now.


----------



## Thecatlinux

If they will give you the same warranty and service as a new one , go for it ,Cracking machine .


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah, best ring them and tell them you'll have it before a lurker does! It's a great machine

I bought mine used (therefore no warranty) but from a respected member of this forum and knew it had had very little use so I jumped at the opportunity and would do so again.


----------



## Mrboots2u

It looks like a one year back to base warranty. So your effectively £200 for a two year warranty and " new in the box machine " £200 is alot of beans


----------



## Zephyr

Haha, thank you guys, love this place for quick replies







I already put it on hold for me







so Steve already knows I'm coming anyway







So I guess I'm gonna have to look at it and go for it if its in great condition







I'm gonna spend some ££ on some accesssories they offer anyway


----------



## froggystyle

pull the trigger quick!


----------



## Gander24

Sounds like a good deal ........... In a completely unrelated coincidence, what time do they open at on a saturday???


----------



## Zephyr

Gander24 said:


> Sounds like a good deal ........... In a completely unrelated coincidence, what time do they open at on a saturday???


Good try







but its SOLD







lol







thx guys for advice.


----------



## Gander24

Haha, unfortunately i have nowhere near that amount in my bank to sneak in anyway!!!! Well done, thats a deal well struck.


----------



## froggystyle

Zephyr said:


> Good try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx guys for advice.


Your gonna love pulling shots on it.


----------



## krabster

I'd get it quick! I've had the model for 2 years and have had no problems with it. Like above people have said if they can give you a warrantee all the better and spend the money on some nice tampers or portafilters.


----------



## Zephyr

Mrboots2u said:


> It looks like a one year back to base warranty. So your effectively £200 for a two year warranty and " new in the box machine " £200 is alot of beans


is this good or bad?? i don't get it. Should be more no ?


----------

